# Furniture Board



## tarlkea (Sep 7, 2006)

My local DIY store only has laminated pine furniture board. Is this fine for reptiles, or is there a certain way I have to seal it to make it fine for them? (Or do you not recommend this at all)

Thanks


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

it should be conti board,which is a little water resistant but if its for a more humid animal it will require sealing


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it'll be pine coloured rather than actual pine.


----------



## tarlkea (Sep 7, 2006)

paulskin said:


> it should be conti board,which is a little water resistant but if its for a more humid animal it will require sealing


Well, I live in Canada, so the word "contiboard" has no meaning to me at all, sorry.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

oh i see that now lol.well furniture board it is then


----------



## tarlkea (Sep 7, 2006)

so it should be fine the way it is?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

if its for a dry species yeah


----------



## tarlkea (Sep 7, 2006)

What about if it's for a species that requires about 50-70% humidity?
(the wood is actual laminated pine, real wood, not veneer)


----------

